# Eine passende Menükarte



## Lenhard (18. Februar 2005)

Hi alle zusammen,
Habe folgendes Problem... Ich habe eine Konzerteinladung gestalltet, und soll jetzt dazu ein passende Menükarte machen. (also mit sie sollten grafisch zusammen passen) ich komme einfach nicht weiter...
Ich habe mir schon überlegt, ich könnte das Instrument einfach durch etwas ersetzten, aber bin nicht weit gekommen,... es passt irgendwie nur mit dem Instrument.

Hoffe einer von euch kann mir helfen, bzw. mir Tipps geben.


Rückmeldungen zu der Konzerteinladung sind natürlich auch sehr willkommen  wie auch Verbesserungsvorschläge.

Mfg Lenny


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

was genau verstehst du jetzt unter Menükarte? Menü im Sinne von Speisen?

Vielleicht anstatt des Bauches einfach den Hals + Kopf des Instrumentes abbilden?


----------



## Lenhard (18. Februar 2005)

Ja, ist eine Speisekarte.
(Hat mit dem Konzert eigentlich nichts zu tun, nur dass beide an der selben Tagung stattfinden)

Hab mal einen Versuch gemacht...
Aber es gefällt meinem Chef nicht so ganz (weil es gar kein Hummer geben wird  ), also muss ich noch ein wenig weitersuchen...

Mfg Lenny


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

wenn es keinen Hummer gibt, sollte auch keienr auf der Karte sein.

Nimm doch das Hauptmenü (bei 3 Gängen der 2. bei 5 müsste das der 3. sein und bei 7 der 4....oder so  ) als Hintergrund


----------



## aTa (18. Februar 2005)

Ich find die Hintergrundfarbe total naja komisch?
Viel zu dunkel und total unfreundlich versuch doch mal irgendeinen Cremeton oder sowas in der Art auf jeden Fall freundlicher


----------



## Lenhard (18. Februar 2005)

die Hintergrundfarbe ist die offizielle farbe des Events.... kann ich leider nicht ändern....

@Kyrius... Ja könnte ich mal versuchen, aber dann ist wahrscheinlich ein bisschen viel drauf,...dann wird es wahrscheinlich etwas überfüllt wirken. Gut wär wenn ich etwas finden würde, das Essen allgemein symbolisiert, oder soetwas in der Art. Hat da jemand eine Idee?

Trotzdem schonmal danke für die Rückmeldungen...

Mfg Lenny


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

1. Die Farbe ist *imho* nicht unfreundlich sondern distanziert, edel 

2. Das allgemeine Symbol für Nahrungsaufnahme sind Messer und Gabel 

vielleicht nimmste als Hintergrund silbernes Besteck (Messer + Gabel)? 

EDIT: Besteck keinesfalls kreuzen! Das symbolisiert eher Hunger als Nahrung. Schön geordnet nebeneinander.


----------

